
Experts warn parts of U.S. on verge of being overwhelmed by Covid-19 resurgence - awnird
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/coronavirus-covid19-world-june24-1.5624885
======
bob33212
At this point any "expert" should be able to show somewhat accurate
predictions that they made in February, March, or April. Otherwise their
opinion is just a best guess.

~~~
mywittyname
Hospital administration has a pretty good idea on the capacity of their ICUs.
And it shouldn't take an expert to look around an ICU with 4 empty beds and
suspect they might be overwhelmed if more cases come in.

~~~
redis_mlc
SF Bay Area has been flat for months, and everybody knows that. Yet we keep
hearing about NYC, as if they represent the globe.

~~~
cylinder
what? NYC has been dropping significantly, with a positivity rate of under 2%.
Texas is at 10%. Nobody's freaking out about NYC right now.

~~~
Fjolsvith
> Nobody's freaking out about NYC right now.

You wouldn't know it looking at the media.

------
alexandercrohde
As far as I'm concerned, if quarantine is the "answer" then the cure is worse
than the disease.

In fact, I'd take this as evidence that quarantine might have been a mistake.

~~~
theshadowknows
Chilling at home is worse strangling to death on your own blood? My friend you
may need to do some work on your home life.

~~~
alexandercrohde
Damaging the economy to the tune of 2 trillion in bailouts, the cost of the
war in Iraq, just to have the exact same number of deaths delayed by 4 months
is inexcusable.

And you should be ashamed of your self-righteous and dishonest argument style.

~~~
theshadowknows
2 trillion dolllars is worth far less than even a single human life

~~~
ta17711771
Your insurance company disagrees steadfastly.

~~~
theshadowknows
No doubt they do. But my insurance company also doesn’t want _everyone_ to
die. That’d be bad for business. As would hundreds of thousands or millions of
claims due to COVID. Look at all the insurance companies that are waiving
costs for testing. It’s cheaper for them to eat that cost and help slow the
spread via more accessible testing than to deal with the work of millions of
hospitalization claims and of course paying out for even a fraction of those.

------
redis_mlc
As I've said for months, the sooner we get to herd immunity, the better.

The US literally can't do testing and tracing to save their own lives. Yet
people still pretend otherwise, like the tulip or bitcoin manias.

~~~
socalnate1
If we need 70% of the US population to get infected to reach herd immunity,
and COVID has an infection fatality rate of .05%; this will kill about 1.2
Million people.

I, for one, am hopeful that we can get through this without that many deaths.

~~~
beezle
Recent studies have shown that covid antibodies disappear very quickly in a
fairly high percentage of positive cases.

[https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/studies-report-
ra...](https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/studies-report-rapid-loss-
of-covid-19-antibodies-67650)

~~~
redis_mlc
Those have been discredited as not measuring all immune components.

HN readers: there is no conclusive science behind anything reported about
COVID-19.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
Thus proving the point that we can't expect herd immunity until there is valid
evidence for it.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Then we should just treat it like a tough flu season.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
Except it's far worse than any flu season in recent history in the US, there
aren't any treatment options or their immature, but yea...

~~~
Fjolsvith
Correct me if I'm wrong, but they've never found a treatment for the flu,
right? You get it, you tough it out. At least I've never been cured of a flu,
despite many, many flu shots.

------
gentleman11
We need to protect high-risk people, while waiting for the rest of us to reach
herd immunity. Anyone with even a suspected risk factor should get help to be
able to hide out for the next year.

Instead, we have the opposite: everyone goes into lockdown, the nursing homes
are ravaged, and there is no additional support for high risk people. The many
high-risk people I know personally (diabetics, older people, people with lung
conditions, heart conditions) will get asked to go back to work in the next
couple of weeks, and none had any help isolating or buying groceries, and were
barely able to isolate at all during the last few months.

I could lose a lot of friends and family over the next year because they have
almost zero support, but thank goodness all the healthy people couldn't go to
restaurants for 2-3 months.

Unpopular opinion, so downvote away. Nevermind that 96% of hospitalizations in
new york were with patients with preexisting conditions that put them at
higher risk, it goes against the trending opinion

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/23/health/coronavirus-
patien...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/23/health/coronavirus-patients-
risk.html)

~~~
DougWebb
The point of locking down everyone is to slow down the spread of the virus
through the entire population, which protects the high-risk people from
accidental exposure, until a vaccine can be developed and deployed. That way
we get herd immunity _without_ killing the percentage of people who can't
survive a full infection, but will be just fine with a vaccination.

Having healthy people isolated is _not_ about protecting the healthy people.
It's about stopping the healthy people from spreading the disease to the high-
risk people.

~~~
gentleman11
It has done very little to protect the high risk people I know, who are all
going back to work soon, and nothing for any high risk people who worked in an
essential service. I know of an 60ish year old person who was sent back to
work at his meat packing plant less than 14 days after testing positive for
covid because his life apparently didn't matter. If any of them had quit, they
would have lost eligibility for any government support and ended up homeless

~~~
DougWebb
I'll agree that allowing corporations to steal most of the resources that were
intended to help people trying to quarantine, and failing to ensure both the
ability to quarantine and the safety of those who absolutely could not, have
been abject failures of the governments handling of this crisis.

